

Ask HN: I have no use for these domains.. you can have em, if you want them. - Gibbon

I have a few domains I planned on using for various projects but I changed focus and really don't need them anymore.<p>They aren't horrible names (IMHO) so I thought I'd ask on here, in case anyone wanted them. Otherwise, I'll just let them expire.<p>They are:<p>smartforces.com|.net|.org|.info
wickedforces.com|.net|.org|.info
songcrush.com|.net|.org|.info<p>email me if you're interested: kinimat at gmail.com
======
byoung2
the smartforces one would be good for an intelligent crowdsourcing
venture...something like Mechanical Turk but with higher-level, vetted
workers.

